# Angry Music



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdhKnAw6VZw (NIN-Burn)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiR1hmpk-x4 (Tool-The Grudge)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g (Tool-the Pot)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkuOAY-S6OY (RATM-Killing in the Name of)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RYBDTnS7dg (Rise Against-Re-education(through Labour))

post your angry music.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have much "angry" music anymore; that phase has long passed. I'll try to extract some stuff from my library that's more angry than creepy/technical/atonal. If only I was more into grind :V

I urge people to find better quality files of these. YT quality with high-bitrate stuff is awful.

Celeste
Deathspell Omega (augh I love these guys' music so much)
The Dillinger Escape Plan (Calculating Infinity era)
Gnostic (Steve Flynn is amaaazing)
Gorod
Sickening Horror


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 15, 2010)

[yt]qRCBKlrL52A[/yt]
[yt]mzoycEq7LQU[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 15, 2010)

[yt]G8t5rAIV3WY[/yt]

[yt]0gaHTaNMpZQ[/yt]


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 15, 2010)

Ultimate 13 years old wigger living in the suburbs angry music of choice; Slip-fucking-knot.

[yt]GDcwBWWKGIs[/yt]

I can't believe I went from that to The Outfield.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 15, 2010)

[yt]kRQ47oEbA6s[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'lllllllll
giiiiiiivvvvvvvvveeeeeeee
Yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu-uuuuuuuuuuuuu

A bloody lip!
A bloody lip!
Oh A bloody lip!

And a blackkkkkk
fuckinnnnnnnggggg
eeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeee

Fuck you :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

[yt]mxbTRh1o_RU[/yt]


----------



## Akro (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate angry music but I had to play some for a SM tournament so
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGumgUFBrUA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS7enVs5Yqo&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Jun 18, 2010)

[yt]bT2ezAH3tmc[/yt]

But I see most angry music, the popular stuff at least, as pretty immature and tedious.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Right Now by Korn

People = Shit by Slipknot

Those songs make me want to kill someone. :3


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Right Now by Korn
> 
> People = Shit by Slipknot
> 
> Those songs make me want to kill someone. :3


 
Same

They make me want to kill Slipknot and Korn


----------



## Stawks (Jun 18, 2010)

[yt]LdsutTporAU[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 18, 2010)

*Angry* Chair - Alice in Chains :V
Stuff from 'Suicidal Tendencies' maybe?
I don't know... I'm in a pretty mellow mood right now, can't think angry...


----------



## CVGamer (Jun 19, 2010)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpwCJzPlz8k

Liar Liar (Burn in Hell) - The Used
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th5aqx7r9e4

Gone Forever - Three Days Grace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFNvNB_f8Kw


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

[yt]o_9G8x9Av2o[/yt]
[yt]NXqEMuXGK08[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2010)

Puritania?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kQE-4aOkiU

Never mind, this song's better. ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmL_sLQiXcM&feature=related


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]MhKe-Z-NhBs[/yt]

RAWR METAL CELLO


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fn72uGAW0

Great song, great band, intense anger XD

And for you people talking smack about Slipknot.....I get where you are coming from, but come on they are a good band XD


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fn72uGAW0
> 
> Great song, great band, intense anger XD
> 
> And for you people talking smack about Slipknot.....I get where you are coming from, but come on they are a good band XD



Btw the song is Forever by Sevendust, I should have mentioned that earlier XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Btw the song is Forever by Sevendust, I should have mentioned that earlier XD


 There's an Edit button...


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Puritania?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kQE-4aOkiU



I think Puritania is definitely one of their best songs, but Hybrid Stigmata is pretty damn awesome, too.  c: 

As for me, I choose Fear Factory, hands down. 

[yt]zyufeh5dD9s[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Pretty much all my music is angry because it's the only kind of music that keeps me entertained, but here's some favorite picks.

[yt]JXemYQwR2XI[/yt]

[yt]_xbXFaenQQs[/yt]

[yt]hMciC2KjHB8[/yt]

[yt]2wsnT-qMHzs[/yt]


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 20, 2010)

IMO Max is one of the angriest men in metal  

Sepultura - Territory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4E0UtxI7b0&feature=related

Nailbomb - Religious Cancer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03WwrI6B8FU&feature=related

Soulfly - Rise Of The Fallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hN_5taFFec&feature=related

Cavalera Conspiracy - Inflikted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF1vGXiZOoo&feature=related


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> And for you people talking smack about Slipknot.....I get where you are coming from, but come on they are a good band XD


 
Shut the fuck up


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OGFQyzkV7Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OGFQyzkV7Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll skip the obvious ones and post something a bit more obscure (I think).

Heard these guys on some random sampler CD years ago, they're pretty decent
[yt]TbXg4mifMJs[/yt] 

A random band an old friend showed me. Terrible name, but love the riff on this one.
[yt]VoSahDWDD-g[/yt] 

A cover of a Carcass song, only even faster and heavier \m/
[yt]_476jL2FWpY[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> [yt]<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OGFQyzkV7Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OGFQyzkV7Ww&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>[/yt]


 Grave is an awesome band. I actually met them during the recording of their "Bloodpath" music video way back in 2008 because they were recording it in the town I lived in at the time. I got to have a nice chat with Fredrik (the bassist, I think?), really nice guy. I don't recommend staying up late at night to record a music video though, it was fucking cold.


----------



## Hir (Jun 20, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> And for you people talking smack about Slipknot.....I get where you are coming from, but come on they are a good band XD


 Shut the fuck up


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Grave is an awesome band. I actually met them during the recording of their "Bloodpath" music video way back in 2008 because they were recording it in the town I lived in at the time. I got to have a nice chat with Fredrik (the bassist, I think?), really nice guy. I don't recommend staying up late at night to record a music video though, it was fucking cold.


 
Correct. 
Fredrik Isaksson is their bassist. Also, awesome.

At the moment I only got the Soulless album, but I plan to complete the collection.


----------

